# Deftech or Emotiva?



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Just wondering whether the Definitive Technology bp10b or the new emotiva 8.3 towers would be a better investment of my money. I love deftech but I hear such great things about emotiva. Any opinions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That is a pretty good question and one that I can't answer.
Looking at the Emotiva web site, their speakers do look like there was a fair amount of design effort involved (phase compensation, boundary compensation). They also appear to use some quality parts and pieces (cast aluminum baskets, 1" MDF front baffle, aluminum outriggers). Personally, I'm not too fond of the styling, but I have seen much worse. :bigsmile:
If you "love" the Def Tech sound, I would think it an easy decision for you. Course the only way to know for sure is to audition the Emotiva's.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I owned DefTech for 18 years - the BP10s, Center, Surrounds.

I just upgraded to Emotiva about 3 weeks ago. I have not watched any movies yet (still working on my theater improvements) but have listened to a lot of 2 channel music lately through them... and I am VERY impressed.

Coming from DefTech however, they are different. My bp10's were bipolar (I'm not familiar with the BP10b you mention, but I assume it's a newer version of what I have). DT has a big, open sound. For two channel music they are very good (to me they were). However, I didnt like DT with movies for effects that would go from the center channel to the the outer speakers. The open sound didn't translate well... people speaking in a L or R channel sounded different... like they were floating above the speaker or around the corner in the hallway.

The Emos are very crisp... very accurate sounding. I hear things in the music I hadn't heard from the DTs. Imaging is much better with the Emos. I can focus and hear 1 speaker or the other - or both. It's very hard to put into words - but they sound extremely good. In addition to the speakers - I but new amps from them too (XPA-5 (350x5 (into 4 ohms like Emos)) and UPA-2 (185x2 into 4ohm)) and have been thrilled with them.

The other positive for Emotiva is the company and the other users. They have a very active forum and their customer service has been top notch. They have a 30 day money back return policy.

Bottom line - as a DT owner for years (and I'm keeping my DTs... going into another my wife's exercise room - so I'm not an unhappy owner), I think my switch to Emotiva was the right one for my theater. That said - I haven't watched a movie on it yet - but for 2 channel music I've been more than happy - and I believe if they sound good for music they will sound good for movies.

Hope it helps. :T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What about the PSB Image T65? Less money, good sound. But you gotta listen.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't check out PSB. I did in the past as was impressed with them - but decided to stay with my DTs (this was probably 4-5 years ago).

For this project though, I did spend a fair amount of time with Paradigm (Studios) and really liked their sound too. Emotiva was less expensive so I took a chance on them (30 day money back guarantee) and figured if I didn't like them I'd go back and get the Paradigms.

One reason I went with Emotivas over the other brands was because I could order them on the web with the guarantee. I know in the past having local dealers was a plus - you could go listen to them. However - it's in their room with their equipment... and it's hard to really listen for long periods. I liked the concept of trying them in my house. The local dealers I met with would all give me store credit if I didn't like the speakers... but that meant I was locked in to the brands they carried. I felt there was more risk going with the store than the web vendor. Worst case with Emotiva, I'd pay for shipping...

I'm very happy with the Emos and was happy to tried them.


----------



## Tman72 (Jun 11, 2009)

Those Emo's look very good for the $ . I don't know anyone who had them so it's good to hear someone chime in about there performance.


----------



## bborzell (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know about the 8.3s. However, the Emotiva ERD-1 surrounds (2 sets for side and rear) I just installed produce a wonderful and seamless environment of sound. These are the best sounding bipole/dipole speaker I have owned (or heard, for that matter).


----------



## kfalls (Jul 13, 2009)

Emotiva has their ERM-1s on sale for $149 and free delivery. They have two 5.25" woofers and a silk-dome tweeter. The cabinets are heavy and nicely rigid. They include two pairs of 5-way binding posts for bi-amp/wire and tweeter and room boundary adjustment switches to contour the sound.

I purchased a pair which was delivered last week. I initially had them connected to a Yamaha RX-V2095 which was convenient. I did a short demo before I decided I didn't like the sound. I later connected then to a Denon AVR-3300 (in Direct 2-ch mode) and was very surprised to hear a huge difference. They're very dynamic and image like crazy. I tested the imaging by asking my wife which center channel she thought I was using (I currently have two systems setup in my theater room). She guessed one and was surprised to hear neither were connected. The center image was solid and clear.

For $298/pr I don't think you can go wrong. I was never that impressed with the Def Techs. The introduction of a rear-firing tweeter on some models I've heard sound less focused and blur the surround effects. I have only seen the specs and reviews of the 6.3 and 8.3 speakers, but they share the tweeter and manufacturing qualities of the ERM-1. They are well worth a serious listen.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

agreed... I picked up a pair for my office and they are excellent sounding. A word of warning - they are not small speakers. They are fairly good sized and heavy! I mounted them on my wall but I bought a special mount (a shelf-like mount so I wouldn't have to screw into them).

They need to be paired with a sub - I believe they roll off at 80 and they match up nicely with the sub I'm using.

Also, they like power! I had them connected to a cheap Sony for a day and like you - I didn't like them. I knew they'd sound better so I connected them to an Emotiva BPA-1 amp and they instantly transformed into a nice speaker. Remember - they are 4 ohm speakers.

They are a fantastic steal... great speakers - especially for the price.


----------



## kfalls (Jul 13, 2009)

Bruce Fisher said:


> agreed... I picked up a pair for my office and they are excellent sounding. A word of warning - they are not small speakers. They are fairly good sized and heavy! I mounted them on my wall but I bought a special mount (a shelf-like mount so I wouldn't have to screw into them).
> 
> They need to be paired with a sub - I believe they roll off at 80 and they match up nicely with the sub I'm using.
> 
> ...


I think for serious listening they require a sub. For just general listening I think there's plenty of bass. The Yamaha I had them connected is no lightweight and very capable of 4 ohm loads. I just don't think it's the best for music. Does great for Home Theater though. They are heavy at 17lbs each, but should be wall mountable, but are better suited for speaker stands. I've have them on a pair of Paradigm Premier stands and they sound great. Best money I've spent on audio in a long time.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I have been drooling over the 6.3's the last few weeks, they look like a fantastic speaker and have a good cone size distribution (6.5", 4", tweeter) that should allow the speakers to play clean without any of the Megaphone like sound quality. Now if i could get the finance committee (Wife) to approve the purchase!


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the 6.3s for my LCR in my theater. Unfortunately I'm not done building it so I can't tell you how it works for movies. I can tell you that they amaze me for music!  I have them set up in 2.1 config so I can listen to music while I work on the theater and they sound awesome. Since getting them, I've listened to more music than I ever have - and they are amazing. Clear, detailed. I can't count how many times I've stopped working just to listen to a song or two. Female vocals especially seem to catch my ear with them.

I am driving them with their XPA-5 which is a great compliment to these speakers.

Current sub is just a cheap Dayton 10" I had laying around. I'll upgrade the sub when I finish the theater (just a few more weeks I hope!)


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

The Emotiva 8.3's look sweet. They were actually on my short list before I decided to go with the Vandersteen 2CE Signatures. I like full range speakers and the Emotiva's look the part. As was previously stated it looks like they have quite a bit of tech in the speakers. My only problem with them is the absence of any kind of "objective" review from any other audio magazines or online sites.


----------

